# Schnur aufspulen?



## Skunk2000 (1. Februar 2002)

Habe heute mein Shimano Set von Blinker bekommen (war nach einer Woche da) und jetzt will ich sie gleich mal ausprobieren! Hab 500m Shimano Blue Wing und die wll ich jetzt auf die Rolle bekommen! Nur wie knote ich sie fest?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Februar 2002)

Hi,ich kann Dir nur sagen wie ich es mache... Heisst aber nicht das es die beste Lösung ist. Vielleicht habe ich die Frage auch falsch verstanden, aber wenn ich neue Schnur kaufe und diese dann auf die Rolle ziehen will, dann gehe ich hin und knote die Schnur erstmal an der Spule der Rolle fest. Also 2-3 mal drum wickeln dann Knoten rein. Vorher kannst Du die Rolle noch auf dem unteren Teil einer Rute anbringen und die Schnur vor dem anknoten durch den ersten Ring ziehen. Nach dem festknoten ganz einfach nur Bügel schliessen und die Schnur normal "einholen". Die 500m Rolle kann vielleicht jemand festhalten damit sie nicht durch die Gegend rollt. 
Wie gesagt Schnur und Rolle verknote ich immer normal (kannst auch mit einer Schlaufe arbeiten). 
Hoffe habe Dich nicht missverstanden.viel Glück


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2002)

Hi Skunk,ich montiere die Rolle an einer Telerute, fädel das freie Ende der Schnur durch den 1. Ring (Leitring!), öffne den Schnurfangbügel und knote so
die SChnur an der Spule fest. Dann Spule aufstecken, Bügel zu und kurbeln.
Ich hab da noch einen "Trick", um möglichst eine gleichmäßige Spannung hinzukriegen, und zwar führe ich die Schnur durch ein Telefonbuch beim Kurbeln. Bislang Null Problemos damit!

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Hummer (1. Februar 2002)

Hallo skunk,ein sehr guter Knoten, um die Schnur an der Spule der Rolle festzumachen ist dieser hier: Spulenknoten Wichtig ist es auch, die Schnur möglichst ohne Drall aufzuspulen.
Am besten geht es zu zweit. Dein Helfer/Deine Helferin steht Dir gegenüber und hält die Schnurspule mit dem Etikett zu Dir. Wenn nun der Anfang der Schnur von Dir aus gesehen auf der rechten Seite herunterhängt, ist es richtig. Falls er auf der linken Seite herunterhängt, muß die Spule umgedreht werden.
Nun kannst Du die Schnur auf die Rolle kurbeln, am besten durch zwei Finger, damit sie eine gewisse Spannung hat. Die Schnur springt nun in Klängen von der Spule ab, wie beim Wurf mit der Stationärrolle. 
Wie PetriHelix schon beschrieben hat, geht es am besten, wenn die Rolle auf eine Rute montiert ist und die Schnur durch einen Ring läuft.
Am besten läßt Du anschließend die Schnur für 24 Stunden in Ruhe, damit sie sich an die neue Krümmung "gewöhnt" (Kein Witz!).Petri!Hummer


----------



## Hummer (1. Februar 2002)

Da war der Franky schneller als ich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es ist beruhigend zu wissen, daß nicht nur ich auf diesen Knoten vertraue!Petri!Hummer


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Februar 2002)

Der Knoten sieht nicht schlecht aus werde ich demnächst auch mal probieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Glück lernt man nie aus...PetriHelix


----------

